# New Tank from Craigslist 125 Gallon Tank



## sirlancelot77 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I just purchased a used 125 gallon tank with stand and accessories (Filters, Decor, UV, Plants, Fish Food and Chemicals). I paid $300.00 for the whole setup. Did I get an excellent deal? The tank was pretty dirty. I just cleaned out the tank and stand. I'll post pictures.


----------



## Clink51 (Aug 4, 2011)

what kind of filters did you get? any lights/canopy?

for 300, i think u did good. a UV alone can cost upwards of 100 smackaroos


----------



## irondan (Nov 22, 2007)

yup, good deal. thats what i paid for my 125 complete with canopy, lights, 2 canisters, decor and stand. got it off of kijiji, a Canadian version similar to craigslist


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

i brand new 125 g tank would be 300 or more, so sounds like you did!


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You definitely did not do bad. Some have done better. But you can not complain about your deal it was not bad.


----------



## sirlancelot77 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. 
I will make a list of everything I got. I will also post pictures. The only question is how do I post pictures in the forum? Thanks in advance.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

sirlancelot77 said:


> The only question is how do I post pictures in the forum? Thanks in advance.


http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... hp?t=21085



> Upload your images at one of these web sites:
> www.freewebspace.net
> www.photobucket.com
> www.flickr.com
> ...


----------



## sirlancelot77 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Guys, 
Thank you for your post and for showing me how to post pictures. I feel better now. I wasn't sure if I got a good deal or not. This is the largest tank I've ever had. I'm actually upgrading from a 10 gallon tank. So I'm kind of new to the large aquarium set up.

I'll post pictures as soon as I get a chance. Meanwhile I wanted to take an inventory of what I got. Here is a list of what I got when I purchased it.

1-125 Gallon Aquarium with hood and lights bulbs 
1-Aquarium Stand
2-110 AquaClear Power Filter 
2-Fluval 305 Canisters
1-21Ã¢â‚¬Â


----------



## sirlancelot77 (Oct 17, 2011)

My apologizes about the spelling. sheessh I didn't know I can't spell at night. LOL

submergible*
Siphons*
Miscellaneous*
Manuals *


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

That's a lot of stuff! I guess it's a little late now, but if you had asked before got started, I would have told you that play sand generally makes a very poor aquarium substrate. It is very fine and has a tendency to clump and form pockets of anaerobic decomposition. Anaerobic decomposition produces compounds that have a foul odor and can be harmful for fish. The situation is aggravated if the substrate layer is thicker than required, which is sure to be the case with 150 pounds of sand in a 125G. Personally I have had good experiences in a 125G with about 70 pounds of pool filter sand. If you want to stick with the sand you got, make sure the substrate layer isn't much thicker than about 1" to 1.5"

Also, feeder goldfish are just slightly better suited to cycle a tank than actual fecal matter. If you managed to find a healthy feeder goldfish, it would be the exception that proves the rule that all feeder goldfish carry diseases and/or parasites. Fishless cycling would have been a far better choice. I guess the good news is that you have enough UV power to sterilize Lake Tanganyika! You can use those to nuke the tank before the fish you want to stock go in.


----------



## sirlancelot77 (Oct 17, 2011)

Fmueller, 
Thank you for your suggestion. I'm thinking tomorrow I'll just empty out my tank remove the play sand and use PFS instead. The reason being is because as you said it can be a possible hazard to the Cichlids and second I can't stand how cloudy the water is. I heard that using PFS is a lot less cloudy. If had it my way I would like to use the black sand they sell at Petsmart, but right now I'm on a budget. Maybe it's something I can do in the future. Quick question what is the general rule as far as how much pounds of sand per gallon? 
As far as the feeder goldfish. I'm learning that Petsmart and PetCo associates don't know much about fish. They were the ones that suggested play sand and goldfish. 
I'm thinking I'll go ahead and return the feeder fish tomorrow. I'll have to find the post on fishless cycling and start reading up. 
Thanks again for your words of wisdom.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Most chain store employees would have recommended gravel, so the guys in your area seem to be more knowledgeable than most. I think you won't regret changing the substrate. Truth be told, play sand it variable in grain size, and some folks have found it OK. I suppose they chanced on a coarser batch. PFS is fairly consistent in grain size, as one might expect to get a consistent filtering capacity when used for its intended purpose. I have never seen a need to wash PFS before use. I can't see people washing the stuff before using it in pools, and they don't seem to get cloudy pools. YMMV.

Regarding substrate amount, a pound per gallon recommendation would make little sense, since it's footprint that matters, not gallons. And there are other factors at play. I would like to have the option to plant life plants in the substrate, and I find I need about 1" to 1.5" for Echinodorus sp. and Valisneria sp. to grow well in PFS. Again, I had good success with about 70 pounds in a 125G.

If you go any thicker than that, you just have a thicker layer in which debris can accumulate, and that you have to keep clean. A thinner substrate layer generally makes life easier. Some fish don't interact with the substrate at all (Cyprichromis, Angelfish, and so on), and if you have no plants you can keep them in a tank without substrate if desired. However, most cichlids like to dig, but even 0.5" of PFS usually give them plenty of sand to shift and around and stay busy. Only very few fish actually like to burrow into the substrate, and need a layer of several inches. _Triglachromis otostigma_ is an example that just comes to my mind, but that's really an oddity.


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Did you get a hood and lights with this tank?


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

u have to wash the play sand very very good. I use it in two of my tanks now. I think is awesome and looks real good. If your water is cloudy go to ur local craft store and buy some felt and wrap all you intakes with it. It will clear in a day or two just keep changing it when it gets dirty. Good advice I recently got and it worked perfect. If u wanna change out ur tank go for it but I think playsand is a real good choice


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

If you want black sand, try checking your builder supply stores for black colorquartz by 3m. It's cheaper, & it's larger grains. I have either 2-3 bags in my 180.

The tank alone for 300 would have been a fair deal. But when you add up all the extra's you got. it was a real steal! Even if I didn't need the tank, I would have bought it , kept all the extra's, and re- sold it back for 300.00. :thumb:


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

You got a steal for that price! I recently picked up a like new 125 with a 300 watt heater, glass tops, and an eheim 2026 for $200, and that's a good price. As far as substrate, PFS or black sand. Colorquartz has been discontinued, I believe the similar stuff people are using now is called Spectraquartz.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

DrgRcr said:


> YColorquartz has been discontinued, I believe the similar stuff people are using now is called Spectraquartz.


 :x :x :x :x I'm a little outta the loop. man that sucks, as the distributor was 30 minutes from me.

Update, looks like its the same distributor :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

I am working on getting a 150G tank from CL for $85. It only comes with the tank, hood and lights but i figured at that price I could deal with it. It looks like its in pretty good shape and the guy says it has no leaks. Hopefully, I won't end up spending a fortune on the stand.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

I love my play sand. A good wash and it looks great!

I like the slight variance in grain size, lends to a more natural look as nature is rarely "symmetrical"


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

People really need to learn how to properly size their tanks. Turns out the 150G was actually a 55G. Still not a bad deal, but I would want a little more for that price.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

chinds78 said:


> People really need to learn how to properly size their tanks. Turns out the 150G was actually a 55G. Still not a bad deal, but I would want a little more for that price.


How can you make that Mistake??? :lol: That's a big difference I know some tanks are similar in length and height but a 55 gallon instead of a 150 is unacceptable


----------



## Azballa7 (Jul 12, 2007)

chinds78 said:


> People really need to learn how to properly size their tanks. Turns out the 150G was actually a 55G. Still not a bad deal, but I would want a little more for that price.


LOL did you go to see it in person?? You musta been like wheres the 150 :-?


----------



## chinds78 (Jun 22, 2011)

Azballa7 said:


> chinds78 said:
> 
> 
> > People really need to learn how to properly size their tanks. Turns out the 150G was actually a 55G. Still not a bad deal, but I would want a little more for that price.


LOL did you go to see it in person?? You musta been like wheres the 150 :-?[/quote

No, when I called the lady informed that it was actually a 55. I couldn't believe it, how can you make THAT mistake? Even if you weren't familiar with fish tank sizes you'd think you'd still know how big a GALLON is...sheesh!


----------



## reddhawkk (Dec 14, 2011)

Another option I have heard of on another board is Black Diamond Blasting Grit from Tractor Supply. I think it is about $10 or less for a 50 pound bag.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

wow. i feel like a putz. I just bought a 125 off craigslist for $350 that came with tank/hood lights (that i dont even know if i can use... saltwater), and stand.



> Another option I have heard of on another board is Black DiamoInd Blasting Grit from Tractor Supply. I think it is about $10 or less for a 50 pound bag.


Do you use this? I have black sand in my 55 and love it.... would love to put it in the 125, but thats alot of money for regular black sand from Petco. Is this a safe alternative?


----------



## Atrayl (Oct 23, 2011)

This is my Craigslist find this weekend:
125gallon long glass tank with tops and light
fluval 304 canister
marineland magnum HOB canister
Top fin 300w heater new in package, Jaeger 250w heater
unknown power head 70 with reversible flow
lots of different cichlid foods (still good)
Freshwater master test kit still in shrink wrap, ammonia and nitrate tests
enough water conditioner to treat a small lake ( 7 bottles? really? )
an equally disturbing amount of aquarium salt
tons of filter media, a new impeller and impeller cover for the fluval
planting tongs, 4 different size nets, a nutra matic 2x feeder
and a bunch of weird fittings, hoses, homemade spray bars and tubing that I dont know what they were doing with
he also tried giving me a bunch of gravel but I declined, same with the cheesy giant treasure chest

pretty much a whole setup without a stand or backdrop

$150


----------

